# Leather repair.



## Pimp Master P. (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi guys and gals, I have started to do leather repairs, such as cigarette burns, scratches tears/rips, colour loss and cracking.

I am a fully trained upholster by traded and have worked with leather for years so its something I have an interest in. I am based in Monaghan town, if any one is needing any work done send me a PM.

I posted this thread yesterday but I can find it now.:wall:


----------



## Garry Spight (May 20, 2008)

That is because you have to pay to advertise your services on this site.
So it has been deleted im afraid. This is a forum not an advertisement space, you have to pay to do that as money can be spent on improving and running the site.


----------



## Pimp Master P. (Jun 10, 2008)

But if some one is a detailer and they photograph their work before and after, is that not a form of advertising?

I'm not bothered just think it a bit strange.

Anyway the repair thing I'm doing isn't a full time job it's a weekend thing or night times.


----------



## Garry Spight (May 20, 2008)

The *pro Detailers* have to pay to advertise on here.

That Includes any pics with company details in it or any adverts in there posts.
So that has answered your question, your right that is a form of advertising so they have to pay for that right.

Its not strange its the rules mate so sorry.

Its nothing to do with me im just informing you as i have made the same mistake in the past.

I know being a new member you want to try and help people or make money.

If it is intended on helping someone I would suggest you write a guide on here with som pics for everone to follow.


----------



## Pimp Master P. (Jun 10, 2008)

Cheers.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

your name isn't Paul by any chance?!


----------



## Pimp Master P. (Jun 10, 2008)

It is me, hows is goin old boy? long time no see...


----------



## kipper (Sep 4, 2006)

hiya pimpmaster,i have tryed private mailing you.system won't let me.have you any contact details? cheers


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Get you post count up to 10, then you can use the PM system.


----------



## kipper (Sep 4, 2006)

cheers pjs:thumb: only two wo go!


----------



## Pimp Master P. (Jun 10, 2008)

kipper said:


> cheers pjs:thumb: only two wo go!


Just sent you a PM.


----------

